# Medusa



## Yob (1/5/15)

Best bit of info Ive found on this new one is

http://www.fivebladesbrewing.com/neomexicanus-wild-hop-ipa-review/

seems SN have bogarted the hop thus far and sourcing them is.. problematic to say the least.

CLS FArms havnt released a great deal (none) of information about them as yet either which doesn't help.

Those monks must be busy little beavers..


----------

